# Collection got a little bit bigger today



## eggshells (Feb 25, 2012)

My collection grew a tad bit bigger today. I bought new some new paphs.

all blooming sizes

2 helenae
2 hangianum
2 rothschildianum
tranlienianum
superbiens var curtisii
acmodontum
purpuratum
coccineum
mastersianum
urbanianum
roebelinii
niveum
venustum
charlesworthii
ciliolaire

and one hybrid 

Paph Yangji Apple

I also got 2 flasks 

1 tranlienianum flask and 1 delenatii flask to attempt my first try on deflasking.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> My collection grew a tad bit bigger today. I bought new some new paphs.
> 
> *all blooming sizes*
> ...



:drool: Wow, that looks like very very solid purchase (also money-wise ) !!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2012)

wow
hope you get quick blooms!


----------



## Marc (Feb 25, 2012)

Impressive addition, was your car big enough?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome new additions!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2012)

awesome haul. love all the species. what roth cross did u get?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 25, 2012)

Its Taiwan breeding. Tag says 266xJ so not sure what it is.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2012)

Niiiice! Where did you get them? :clap:


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like you went a tad Hog Wild!!


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2012)

Wonderful collection!  We want pictures when they bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2012)

Orchid show!? Sounds like a good trip, cant wait to see photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2012)

Instant collection. You are lucky to have found a mastersianum!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 26, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Niiiice! Where did you get them? :clap:



I went to Edmonton orchid show. They got 4-5 inches of snow.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 26, 2012)

Marc said:


> Impressive addition, was your car big enough?



Barely fit it because of luggage and 2 sack of bark and charcoal. It was a nice show. I'll post the pics when I get back.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 26, 2012)

Great buy! You'll be busy, now! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

Like a new collection indeed!!!! hehehe...  Happy growing and blooming!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2012)

good picks! :clap::clap:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Feb 26, 2012)

eggshells said:


> My collection grew a tad bit bigger today. I bought new some new paphs.
> 
> all blooming sizes
> 
> ...




Very nice!
:clap: If that's a tad bit bigger I wonder what humongous would be like? :rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Mar 31, 2012)

Got a few paphs today. Paph hennisianum, violascens, vietnamense and schoseri, Liberty Taiwan.

Any culture tips on paph schoseri? I can't find anything.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Got a few paphs today. Paph hennisianum, violascens, vietnamense and schoseri, Liberty Taiwan.
> 
> Any culture tips on paph schoseri? I can't find anything.



I hate this post! :sob:


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

*Orchid Inn Loot!*

I love spring. The orchid bug is hovering around.

My loot from OI arrived today:

paph barbigerum x sib ( barbigerum x barbigerum 'War Eagle'
Paph gardinerii x sib (Equanimity AM/AOS x Ron)
paph armeniacum 
paph randsii x sib ('California Girl' x 'New World'

paph hainanense x sib ('Shine and Glory' x 'Wide Wings') Flask


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2012)

nice acquisitions.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

Justin said:


> nice acquisitions.



Not Really....


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Not Really....


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


>



Im nursing one right now. Didn't mean to be so vague.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah! Thanks for the clarification. It just didn't make sense before...


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

*Added a new one!*

I got a new one today!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2012)

A rare one, indeed!


----------

